# Problema con Amplificador TDA 1510



## jose4190 (Dic 11, 2009)

*Estimados:

Acabo de terminar mi amplificador que contiene 2 integrados tda 1510 . La placa la saque de la revista saber electronica y estoy seguro de que anda ya que amigos mios la realizaron . 
Cuando la voy a probar , conecto el 12 v y consume como 3A y se me bloquea la fuente inmediatamente. 
Me puse a mirar y los componentes estan bien , las vias no se tocan y las polaridades estan perfectas .
Mi consulta es la siguente , a cada integrado le puse un disipador de aluminio y para que tuvieran firmeza le hize 2 patas y los solde a tierra . ¿Puede ser que sea ese el problema?
*
Gracias


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

si pones el diagrama nos seria mas facil y si crees que el problema es el disipador pues quitalo y prueba


----------



## Cacho (Dic 11, 2009)

Bienvenido al foro José.

Entre los detalles de la descripción y no dijiste ni mica ni arandela aislante.
¿Las pusiste donde y como van?

Además del esquemático que te dice Helimto, unas buenas fotos vendrían bien.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 11, 2009)

ademas... la mala fama de saber... falto los cositos para lo tornillos... 

generalmente el metal disipador, suele ser la salida de potencia no?? 

pero... un momneto... este chico esta haciendo un corto!!! (con funcion vumetro)


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 11, 2009)

jose4190 dijo:


> *Estimados:*
> 
> *Me puse a mirar y los componentes estan bien , las vias no se tocan y las polaridades estan perfectas .*
> *Mi consulta es la siguente , a cada integrado le puse un disipador de aluminio y para que tuvieran firmeza le hize 2 patas y los solde a tierra . ¿Puede ser que sea ese el problema?*
> ...


 
Hola jose. Me parece que ninguna pata de salida del TDA1510 esta conectada a la carcasa del mismo.
Lo tuyo parece mas un caso de INTEGRADO TRUCHO.

Suele pasar eso, calientan mucho, consume mucho y no hacen nada.

De todas maneras coincido con que una foto no vendria mal para orientarte mejor.


saludos

juan jose


----------



## jose4190 (Dic 11, 2009)

En breve tendré las fotos para mostrarles . Les cuento que entre el disipador y el integrado TDA 1510 puse solo grasa siliconada. Para que el disipador no quedara tan suelto , le puse 2 patas y lo solde a la placa . Justo coincidio que las soldaduras de los disipadores estan en tierra. Cuando conecto el 12 V , el parlante hace un zumbido y mi fuente en ese momento consume 3A , algo totalmente irregular ya que esta en total reposo.
Yo creo que el problema se debe a que alguna parte del integrado hace contacto con su parte de atras , haciendo contacto con el disipador y con este haciendo contacto con la tierra.
Les pregunto a ustedes porque se que saben 100000 veces mas que yo ...

Un Abrazo


----------



## msc12 (May 10, 2012)

yo tengo un problema con este amplificador... pero lo sustitui al 1510 por el 1515 y cuando le pongo señal y lo alimento se escucha muy distorsionado un prrrrrrrrrrrr continuo sin reproducir ningun sonido... ¿que puede ser?


----------



## Juan Jose (May 10, 2012)

Parece un tipico caso de TDA trucho. 
Hay muchos en el mercado. 

Compra un integrado en alguna casa de confianza. 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## msc12 (May 10, 2012)

gracias! voy a ver q puedo hacer!


----------

